# It was uphill both ways....



## MaicoDoug (10 mo ago)

This will be my second layout. This first one I built with the 3 step children with my 2 new borns. It was a good thing for the each of then to spend time doing this sort of thing with my 3 new children, an instant success I was. The boys were 5 & 6, and big sister was ~9 y/o. Excitement was everywhere, but not so much with the Roundhouse 2 truck Shay, and it actually ran good up the side of a cliff. Man that thing would climb. Locally we still have 2 operating Shays up in the redwoods not far from the coast in Santa Cruz also. #1 & I think #5. But then I moved the heck out, and ended up here in Texas 26 years ago.

My first train board was a simple 4' x 8' plywood and paper mache mountains. Now it's all about the foam. I'm ready with 4 ea. 2" thick sheets. About $22 / sheet.

The layout is a 4 x 8 foot sheet with a right angle 6' x 4' section grafted on to the end at a right angle. Picture coming. There will be 2ea "over-runs" constructed to allow for some "wide turn" locos' on one side of the "skinny 4 x 8". This should lend more turning radius to at least 24" to 26" with the flex track.

Planning for 2 seperate lines, The mainline, and a 2nd fun zigzag meandering through the highlands via old stacked style tunnel headframes, hand built trestles, mini "drive by" dioramas, ending up at the mine with a spur for storing some derelict ore cars. -Thinking of that train ride to Silverton, CO. I would like to copy the geology of the many red rock outcroppings that occur on & off traveling down the valley. So far my "way too large for HO" Sequoia trees are waiting for some flocking. I can always cut them back. They are Apx. 16" tall.

My love for HO trains was re-kindeled when attempting to get over the wuhan flu. I needed somehow to feel like I was on an off-ramp from that terrible deal, and I knew that this was a sure thing, as I stayed warm watching the many YouTube vids. Getting back to the mini-mechanical, dio-ramafication, and allowing for another project, thus another mouth to feed. Especially to entertain the visiting kids away from the parents. Man, I wish I had a basement! Well with all the weight I lost with that flu, my leg muscles will be in good shape since this is on the 2nd floor! No comments regarding that Big Boy, she don't weigh that much!

Thanks to all of you for reading and also commenting regarding your surprise, outrage, disenfranchisement, guidance and general counsel with my crazy project. It's great to be on board again. -Doug


----------



## MaicoDoug (10 mo ago)

Some 18" radius track assembled. That is a 6' x 4' end piece. 32" radius turns for the above and 24" below. See the unpainted desert (bare wood) for the added overrun area. It's stout with good bracing below.










Looking at 12 feet left & right. I have 2 more of these LED flush "canless" style, 600+ lumens and you can select from 5 different kelvin temperatures on each control box (not accessible after installation) $22. Then finalize the mainline design. The miners road will be fun. To say the least. - Doug


----------



## MaicoDoug (10 mo ago)

Back to work on the railroad after a long weekend. I am realizing that my track plans will be only as good as a nice diorama. To split areas up is my best bet. The main line will Fired up the old Shay, and after cleaning it, I've come to realize that the drive gears located on each axle are split and need replacement. I attempted to de-grease and CA attach, but the don't stay. Well perhaps they did, and the 2 out of the 4 repaired went spinning. Time to send NWSL another order.

So as far as firing up there, for the shay, it can do quite a few things, like climb and haul. Speed it has not. This thing is incredible when the track is perfect. I really need to put a better version into service.

Here is a picture of what I would enjoy coping, with standing trees....


----------



## MaicoDoug (10 mo ago)

Narrow gauge above will be fun attempt. I've ordered some 15" radius curves. I am still in the process of restoring the Round House Shay. Most have totally quit working. A good pickup for those who are good at moving parts. Did I say CHEAP moving parts? Well enuf complaining. The shay & a 1-2-0 should be OK. But an actual test will have to be done to prove if it will work in the canyon next to the river. Yes this will mimic the Durango to Silverton as best as HO will let me. With a prototype main line going around the outside with a siding. I don't have the software, so I'm wing'in it. I do have a drawing, it will need a 4th revision tomorrow. Takes time.

I have tested the Big Boy going through one of these.









And everytime it went through. So it will follow the marked M/L track (top & bottom left). So if the Big Boy goes to Silverton he'll have to back out.

Below is the first layer......









My best luck is with a bare hacksaw blade. It makes the least debris & is accurate on the initial cut, after that it's all luck. I screwed down the 2" foam with #10 x 3" deck screws spaced apart Apx 2 feet or so. We'll see how this works. While wait until I can actually test the layout more with the r =15" track & the Shay with more electrical restoration, I will be concentrating on the monoliths. The horizontal red rock outcroppings that follow the upper durango valley would be fun to copy, however the size & scale would be equal to being a block away and the size of a house. So I believe I will stick to more scale looking outcrops, some low, vertical faced, flat top mountains with plenty of alluvial fans.










Coming to you is a Bachmann Spectrum 4-6-2 on a double slip. In the hoard I purchased were 2 of these AHM slips, one still in the package NIP! I have never attempted to use one of these until yesterday and I have still yet to retain the logic table of how this works. I got it to work. Not enough coffee perhaps. More soon & thx for watching.
- Doug


----------



## MaicoDoug (10 mo ago)

This is what I'm going with, not at all to scale except the outline. The canyon-river route leaving Durango going to Silverton I'm sure has been tried before. I wonder if the museum there has this one shown). Ideas I've had show the canyon which I'm going to layout with some flex & r =15" curves. I have a newer 2 drive wheel little steamer that should pull 4 cars. So when you see the drawing, please don't reference the size & curves, just not yet. I show 15" track & route laid out. Flex track & foam I have not had any expertise with ...yet. The sidings are also way off scale. I wish I had a way to t/o the train around up in Silverton. Making a Y from r = 18" turn outs takes way too much room. Turn table will also be too much. There is always the helping hand however. A whole lot of river too. Now while I wait for the tight track, back to cataloging / making the many view angles this will have. Not only from the Op's position, but from the right, left and opposite side I want to have discrete dioramas each detailed with much time spent. I want the "less is more" style.

I actually found 2 "Colorado & Western" type open shorty coaches. 32 footer I think along with the shortest caboose ever. That will get things for the Durango to Silverton Line. A connection point using the double slip is not shown in my hand drawing, and will most likely be located along the mainline before the right turn on the bottom (drawing). Still need to decide IF I'll use the small turn inside the slip, or stay safe & go straight through. A curved siding at the bottom right I don't want. The Big Boy ran right through every time coming in the lower left, doing the slight right turn, and exited the lower right.


When one day when it is completed, then it will be the time to re-do. But the specific angles & areas I want to accent with views worth waiting for the slow train. I remember riding that Silverton train up the steep parts, looking out the open gondola (with a roof) feeling a blast of sand in my face and hearing the wheels slipping while watching the set of 3 driving wheels. After watching this on video, and finally being there, I will be forever compelled to remember leaning forward to remain level while climbing those hills. More soon, thx for watching.


----------



## MaicoDoug (10 mo ago)

It looks like no combination of 15" radius track will fit into a 60" x 49" area to perform an "S" shape as shown in my hand drawing. Now if I had the software, ya ya ya. Flex track will need to be attempted to try 14 - 13" radius. The loco will need to be tested initially. Or, I will loose a whole lot of potential scenery. More soon.


----------



## MaicoDoug (10 mo ago)

I've put in Apx. 20 hours since the last post working on the layout & also becoming versed at cutting 2" purple foam. Working on some of the rock structures that will be part of the Silverton - Durango route. I've decided to run a 0 - 4 - 0 which is one of Rivarossi's more common steamers. When testing on some flex track bent down to a 14" radius, the 0 - 4 - 0 engine went right through at a foot / sec. Then the same test with a shortie ore car, 30 foot I think, also went well. I wanted to show this testing, but I believe you get the idea. Once I have more of these rock structures roughly in place, there will be more testing with newly laid track in place. I've discovered that "T" pins work great holding HO track in place for running engines and stock. A 6% grade will be attempted on the D/S mountain line. (A 6 inch rise in a length of 100 inches of linear track length). There are multiple places to employ the one leg trestle design. This style had to be the most temporary design (refer to that b/w picture) to lay track, albeit; narrow gauge. The mainline, will be a regulation prototype road. Just really, really old & isolated. I've been thinking 1880 to the early 1900s period. So with testing the slip, the big boy went through everytime, around the corner I mean. Need to test some lightweight stock and really see. 

So far the foam is not so bad, not a whole lot of dust so far. Ask me when I start the sanding part. A long blade box type knife works well except when the blade fractures where it's indented. And the blades are not replaceable, or as so far I'm failing to figure it out. The foam cuttings are less of a debris problem when done by hand, just dangerous as heck. But alas.....I've found a 12 inch long sawzall blade that works great even at medium speed on a big 'ole Rayobe rechargeable sawzall. Around corners too. 3 inch radius. I'm learning. But I know my geology and I pray that I can do with my hands what I see with my eyes. About half of everything is marked out, & all of the track. 

More soon, w/ pics.
- Doug


----------



## MaicoDoug (10 mo ago)

From the foam machinist....










I of course had to employ the correct weight.



















Monochrome just fails to contrast, but that's what paint is for. Been putt'in a couple of hours each day. Working with 2 inch board only for right now. I found out one cool thing, if when attempting to make a cut, the 2" foam board when forced will "cleave" and leave some very interesting separation marks looking like the real deal. Look at the middle "slab" edge above. Flex track and a 0-4-0 steamer will be the saving grace in this design requiring tight turns with a radius of 14". Testing went well pulling some 32 foot hoppers with the flex track anchored with some T pins to the foam board, however installation of the actual track will afford reality. So time will tell.


----------

